# jelly legs and arms..



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

this is my new symptom ,and it is freaking me out.. i feel like i will forget how to function my arms and legs. it sounds silly, but it is very scary. they feel like rubber. does anyone else experience this


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> this is my new symptom ,and it is freaking me out.. i feel like i will forget how to function my arms and legs. it sounds silly, but it is very scary. they feel like rubber. does anyone else experience this


First culprit, High anxiety. Search the forums for "jello legs" or "Noodle Legs", your not alone. A couple of questions.

1. Do you get high anxiety and or panic? What about Tingling in your legs/arms. Tinglig in general? Face.. Upper back pain/tingling. Muscle twitches?

2. Second culprit, Medication. Any meds your on? Did you just start an SSRI?

3. Do you have any bad visuals like HPPD type stuff? Visual Snow and whatever?

It doesn't sound silly to me. Some nights I want to cut my damn legs off. I think my Klonopin is not really helping that. When I had really bad jello legs in the past all I can say is anxiety/adrenaline pulls the blood from your extremities. I was freaking out over all my visual and DP symptoms. I was scared. And I was also really thin and stressed out.

http://www.youtube.com/user/indigochild811 Check this guys videos out. Some crazy stuff and definitly a case for not doing drugs. He did a lot of drugs. heavy and light drugs. There were a couple of things in his videos that helped clue me into some things. One is he talks about the crazy HPPD that he gets. He claims that the HPPD itself is what MAKES him anxious.. If I recall he says that all that damage caused anxiety disorder. That anxiety makes him have "Noodle Legs"... because of Adrenaline fatigue or just too much going on. I don't know. But I related to his story minus all the drug use.

The other insightful thing I got out of it is how he talked about having a bad trip, and then not being able to do drugs the same anymore. So a bad trip on like LSD will make it so when you smoke weed, you "bring back" the trip. even on marijuana...... This freaked me the fuck out cause I had my bad trip on the FIRST time I used weed. then the times after that was never pleasurable and sometimes kind of trippy. Woops. Anyways thats not really for this post. im digressing.

EDIT: I believe he later says that a lot of his fatigue could be from Lyme disease.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

lindsayloo said:


> this is my new symptom ,and it is freaking me out.. i feel like i will forget how to function my arms and legs. it sounds silly, but it is very scary. they feel like rubber. does anyone else experience this


Yep. Lots.
Usually triggered by stress/anxiety for me. I think "I don't recognize any of this" and get anxious = rubberize this.

Try not to let it phaze you. 
Hang in there


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah I had this too except I thought it was a side effect of the olanzapine...


----------

